# Language teacher



## ahmedalvi (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking for a job to teach languages in Australia.I can teach Arabic, Urdu and English


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello do you have teaching certification? The Australian governing agencies seem pretty picky about what they will accept.


----------



## precious_chua (Jun 10, 2013)

you need to have a certificate first before you teach.


----------

